# Tear tracks??



## counterobsess (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi - I've been approached by a model who wants to do a shoot where she has black makeup tear tracks down her face.  How can I get that effect?  

I remember hearing once that you just line the eyes heavily with a kohl liner and then rub a certain type of pencil/crayon in the eye which must be like a menthol and makes the eyes tear up... any ideas if this product exists, or any other ideas??


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 9, 2009)

I use visine. I just load up a dropper with it and apply it in the inner rim. I line the outer and inner corner of the eyes with a waterproof gel liner (so I have better control over the tears) and I line the center with a non-water proof. This way when the eye tears up it doesn't smear all over, just in the center. I then take a soft fluffy brush and smudge out the areas I want to be messy.

HTP!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 9, 2009)

Just remember to make the tear tracks drip the right way the model will be positioned...

I remember seeing a Britney Spears music video where she was laying down with her head tilted to the side but her tear tracks were defying the laws of gravity and rolled down towards her chin instead of to the side of her face closest to the floor...


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 9, 2009)

Great points guys, thanks!  Will do a test run on myself tonight with Visine


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 9, 2009)

Let us know how you go


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the tracks didn't work at all!  Was really disappointed with the makeup, and it was my first ever shoot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyone got other ideas?  I want to conquer this!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 11, 2009)

aww that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure if this will help, but have you tried doing a google search?


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 11, 2009)

Aah, Google - my old friend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I've tried, used heaps of different search words and still didn't come up with anything.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 12, 2009)

Depends on how close the shot is if this works or not, but you can always draw them by hand with gel liner and add a clear gloss to make them look wet. I did a shoot once where I did this and then glued glass oblong beads to the models cheeks to make it look like she was crying crystal tears. I used a birchwood stick to break up the liner and make them look like tear tracks.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow thats an amazing technique. I'll have to play around with it to have in my bag of tricks!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 14, 2009)

i have actually done this and the funny thing is it was totally accidental, anyway the other day i bought cake eyeliner by la femme cause they had it on sale for $3 at a beauty supply store by my house, anyway i bought a black one, a white one and a super dark brown, i wore the black one and of course cake eyeliner is applied with...WATER, well anyway after doing a smoky look (because cake eyeliner is super super matte once it dries) my lovely allergies kicked in which then...taddah!! lovely black tears streaming down my face, see that's the ONLY bad thing about cake eyeliner it's applied WITH water and falls all right off WITH water. so you could apply the eyeliner like you would or what ever and then with a sanitized dropper you can apply a tiny little drop right in the center of where you applied it and it will then just be black water basically streaming down the models cheek making it look like black tears, hope that helped.


----------

